# Taxidermy School



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I was thinking about taking some taxidermy classes. I was wondering is it is worth it to go to a school like Stoney Hills Taxidermy School in Cushing, MN. I was also wondering how much a school like that will cost?


----------



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

huntingtim08 said:


> I was thinking about taking some taxidermy classes. I was wondering is it is worth it to go to a school like Stoney Hills Taxidermy School in Cushing, MN. I was also wondering how much a school like that will cost?


 I went to Northwest Iowa School of taxidermy for 9 weeks it was 6800.00 5 years ago. I enjoyed and thought it was worth it.


----------

